# Good news and bad news



## rdlsreno (Aug 19, 2010)

This week seems to be a week of event both happy and sad. Last Friday, Robert got his greenhouse burglarized. On the other hand I graduated from my program on Radiology Technologist (now I can shoot people ). I was so happy and had a graduation party last Saturday. But alas, last Sunday as I was about to fry some of the egg rolls, the oil boiled over and caught fire. I immediately covered the pot with a thick rug but the cabinet was already ablaze. I used the fire extinguisher and put off the fire. As I was moving the pot of oil, it splashed on me and my right torso got burned so as with my fingers. I sustained 1st and 2nd degree burns. Boy does it hurts!!!! 

I wanted to post my burn picture but it is too gross.

Ramon


----------



## toddybear (Aug 19, 2010)

Congrats Ramon!...too bad about the burn though...guess you will not forget that graduation!


----------



## etex (Aug 19, 2010)

Congrats to the graduate!!

Oh,no!! The burn sounds terrible!! It must be excruciating! I hope you got something for the pain.


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 19, 2010)

etex said:


> Congrats to the graduate!!
> 
> Oh,no!! The burn sounds terrible!! It must be excruciating! I hope you got something for the pain.



I only take Tylenol even though they gave me Oxycodone, but I don't like taking it! Gives me a weird feeling.

Ramon


----------



## swamprad (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow, Ramon! I am very sorry to hear about that! Hope you feel better very soon!

And congrats on completing your technologist's degree!!!


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 19, 2010)

rdlsreno said:


> I only take Tylenol even though they gave me Oxycodone, but I don't like taking it! Gives me a weird feeling.
> 
> Ramon



Hope you get well soon! I hate oil burns and it hurts! Hopefully the oxycodone doesn't cause other side effects.

Paphman910


----------



## nikv (Aug 19, 2010)

I wish you a speedy recovery, Ramon!  And congratulations on your achievement! :clap:


----------



## Shiva (Aug 19, 2010)

Get well soon. I also hope you get a job soon, if not already.


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 19, 2010)

Man, that is some good and bad news! strange to say Congratulations and Sorry to hear that in the same sentence....Hope you are feeling better and wish you a speedy recovery!

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow, exciting! Feel better and heal up soon.


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for all your kind words!

Ramon


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 19, 2010)

Hope your burns heal soon! I know they hurt very much! I don't like oxycodone either...it makes me woozy!


----------



## Justin (Aug 19, 2010)

sounds like something i would do...but congrats on finishing the degree!


----------



## Hera (Aug 19, 2010)

Congrats and awwwww.....


----------



## Rick (Aug 19, 2010)

Robert had way to much bad news to start with, and now this.:sob:

I guess you are lucky that the burn wasn't more serious than it was. Burns are the worst!!!

Congrats on your graduation! :clap::clap: You have something to look forward too once you're back up and running.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 19, 2010)

Oil burns must be terribly painful, but congratulations on your degree!


----------



## Wendy (Aug 19, 2010)

Ouch on the burns...I hope you heal up fast. Congrats on your degree! I know what you mean about the pain killers....I can't even take Tylenol 3 as the codeine makes me feel strange.


----------



## TutoPeru (Aug 19, 2010)

Ramon,
First CONGRATS!!!! I hope you feel better soon 

Augusto


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 20, 2010)

TutoPeru said:


> Ramon,
> First CONGRATS!!!! I hope you feel better soon
> 
> Augusto



Thanks Augusto.

This baby is the one that's making my day happy.

Paph. concolor







Ramon


----------



## paphreek (Aug 20, 2010)

Congratulations on graduating, Ramon, and wishing you a speedy recovery from the burns. BTW, my wife, Julie is also an RT. Beautiful shape on the concolor!


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 20, 2010)

hey... well... let's put it this way:

CONGRATULATIONS on graduating!!! This world really need more good Radiologist (technologists)... I can say that first hand experience as I have been usingthese services a lot these last few weeks...

I am really sorry for your "burning experience"...mus have been like hell! good to know that Tylenol alone is helping you! But you miss the "good side" of the opioids... :evil: I can tell you: they are cool!!! (first hand experience: I am on morphine since one week * which actually does not help at all for the burning sensation on my leg, but helps a lot with the other pain - due to a disc herniation for carrying construction material for my new greenhouse)

We can start a new band: "The Burning Ramones" oke:

*Joke aside, it's actually not cool at all.. I'd rather not needing it..


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 20, 2010)

Kavanaru said:


> hey... well... let's put it this way:
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS on graduating!!! This world really need more good Radiologist (technologists)... I can say that first hand experience as I have been usingthese services a lot these last few weeks...
> 
> ...



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy: It hurts when I laugh! Thanks, I needed that.

Ramon


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 20, 2010)

Congratulations and good luck!!!!

I remember that this does hurt!!!! Got some boiling oil on one hand years ago  ! but very few traces left today!! Jean


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 20, 2010)

too many things happening last week.. best of wishes for achievements and healing


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 20, 2010)

Well, congrats and get better soon!

Suggestion - make spring rolls next time


----------



## Ernie (Aug 20, 2010)

Dude, who cooks egg rolls at home? Takeout! 

Get better!


----------



## Hien (Aug 20, 2010)

Get better soon and congratulation


----------



## Clark (Aug 20, 2010)

Thank the maker you didn't burn the hotdog.
Get well soon!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 20, 2010)

OMG!  ouch, ouch! I hope AC gives some relief along with the drugs.
:clap: :clap: CONGRATS on graduating! :clap:


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 20, 2010)

Clark said:


> Thank the maker you didn't burn the hotdog.
> Get well soon!



Exactly!

Ramon


----------



## John M (Aug 20, 2010)

Just saw this thread. Congratulations on your graduation! 'Hope you get the job of your dreams now!

Man, that burning oil story makes me cringe! What a lot of pain you must be in. 'So sorry to learn that you've had this mishap. Hopefully, you won't have a bad scar. Keep the infection away and it probably won't scar.


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 21, 2010)

Clark said:


> Thank the maker you didn't burn the hotdog.
> Get well soon!



LOL :rollhappy::rollhappy::clap:


----------



## Heather (Aug 22, 2010)

Ooh, Ramon, so sorry to hear of your misfortune but happy to hear about the fortunate part of the week. For all the bad must come some good. 

LOL at some of the comments, hehe, thanks for the smiles. Feel better quick!


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 22, 2010)

Heather said:


> Ooh, Ramon, so sorry to hear of your misfortune but happy to hear about the fortunate part of the week. For all the bad must come some good.
> 
> LOL at some of the comments, hehe, thanks for the smiles. Feel better quick!



Thank you for the kind words.

Ramon


----------



## Candace (Aug 22, 2010)

I hope you're healing o.k. OUCH.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey! Did you say Oxycodone!?


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 24, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Hey! Did you say Oxycodone!?



Yep!

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Aug 24, 2010)

My friend! :evil:


----------



## Candace (Aug 29, 2010)

How are you doing, Ramon?


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 29, 2010)

I am OK. I will seeing you this Wed. I still have 40 pills of Oxycodone. 

Ramon


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 29, 2010)

rdlsreno said:


> I am OK. I will seeing you this Wed. I still have 40 pills of Oxycodone.
> 
> Ramon



nice to read you ar edoing better! Keep so..


but hey!!! 40 pills Oxycodone!!! I need to go to my doctor again, I only have 20 morphine caps left... LOL :evil:


----------



## Candace (Aug 29, 2010)

I guess that means you're not having to take them now? No worries, Ramon. If you get some scarring, I'm sure everyone here will be glad to create some artwork for some neat tattoos. ;>


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 29, 2010)

Candace said:


> I guess that means you're not having to take them now? No worries, Ramon. If you get some scarring, I'm sure everyone here will be glad to create some artwork for some neat tattoos. ;>



Maybe?

Ramon


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 29, 2010)

Kavanaru said:


> nice to read you ar edoing better! Keep so..
> 
> 
> but hey!!! 40 pills Oxycodone!!! I need to go to my doctor again, I only have 20 morphine caps left... LOL :evil:



Exactly!!!:evil::rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:

Ramon


----------

